# Does the St Vincent De Paul help people like us?



## Meltdown

Looking for advice on contacting St Vincent De Paul with regard to seeking help.

I am on OAP of €230 pw, my wife receives €196 illness benefit, but after paying  our mortgage & bills, at the end of the week there is €23 euro left - so  nothing left for food. 

I have never had to ask for charity & a bit nervous about doing this, but really dont know where to turn now. Ive contacted my creditors who have all reduced our outgoings, so I cant pull extra money from anywhere. As Ive stated the bills are paid, but fridge & cuboards are empty.

My questions are:

1 Do SVDP help people like us?
2 How do you go about contacting them?
3 Would it be someone local calling to the house?
4 If it is someone local, is it confidential?

Any help & advice is much appreciated thank you..


----------



## Deiseblue

I would suggest that you access the website www.svp.ie , on the site you will see  " need help " section which will give you details of the nearest SVP centre to you with contact numbers etc.

I'm sure that they will then answer your queries.


----------



## fizzelina

Sorry to hear about your situation Meltdown. You don't have any money for food so you really need to get your creditors payments down even further. MABS can help you with this if you contact them to make an appointment. You are trying to repay your debts which is great but you also need to eat and so those repayments need to be renegotiated with MABS help to allow you and your wife to put food on the table. Good luck.


----------



## Meltdown

*Meltdown*

Thanks for the input...Creditors are at the bottom line..Im just at the end of my rope now..Fed up of thinking  there is light at the end of the tunnel but in my case someone switched off the bloody bulb..I used to hate Friday as it is the day the bills get paid now I hate everyday,There must be more to life than this,& if this is all there is whats the bloody point..sorry for sounding off but just feel so low


----------



## aaa1

Sorry to hear you're under such pressure Meltdown. 

To answer your questions, yes, SVP do help people like you. They help anyone who is in financial trouble, not just the 'typical' people such as lone parents. You need to go to their website to find out where your local office is or call them at 01 838 6990 to find out. 

It wouldn't necessarily be someone local calling to your house. In many instances the volunteers don't help at the nearest office to them as they don't want to be calling to people they know and putting them in an embarassing situation. If you live in an urban area you're less likely to know the volunteers. And yes, if it is someone local, they must keep any info confidential. 

I hope this helps and good luck with your situation.


----------



## Meltdown

Thanks aaa1...
Keep picking up the phone to call them & dropping it again...Tortured!


----------



## gipimann

You might qualify for help with your mortgage from the Community Welfare Officer based at your local health centre.


----------



## JP1234

Meltdown,  

could I also suggest you go in and see someone in your local Citizen's Information Centre who will be able to advise you on any other benefits/assistance you are entitled to.

You can find contact details, opening hours on http://www.citizensinformation.ie/categories 
as well as a lot of information on benefits.

Best of luck.


----------



## Meltdown

Thanks Gipimann..been to see the welfare officer...no joy with him & to be fair I think it was a clash of personalities..but Id prefer to starve than go back to him...
JPI234 it was the CAB who sugested I contact SVDP....As I said all the bills are paid its just the food issue...looks like I'll have to get a Balaclava & hit Lidi..how much jail time would I get for a pound of sausages & a loaf of bread...hung for a sheep as a lamb Might throw in a few steaks! Thanks everyone,weird but I dont feel so alone now.


----------



## truthseeker

Meltdown said:


> Thanks aaa1...
> Keep picking up the phone to call them & dropping it again...Tortured!


 
Definitely phone them. Theyre really nice, totally non judgemental and they deal with similar and much worse cases ALL the time so no one will bat an eyelid, just practical help.


----------



## JP1234

Meltdown said:


> JPI234 it was the CAB who sugested I contact SVDP.....



Did they go through everything with you such as the Household Benefits package, whether you might be entitled to carer's allowance, Mortgage Interest Supplement and so on?  ( disclaimer: I work in a CIC as an admin/receptionist so am not in a position to advise but I see people in everyday in very bad circumstances and it's unusual to hear of people being directed to SVP without all other avenues being looked at)


----------



## staff

Hi Meltdown

I have done work for the VdeP for the last 20 years.  They are very helpful and not at all judgemental.  They will certainly help you in your predicament.  

Just call up the head office and more than likely they will send someone from the local conference out to see you (you are very unlikely to know this person as I know from experience that most people prefer to work outside their own area for this very reason - to save embarrassment on both sides).   They will go through your weekly / monthly outgoings with you and may end up giving you vouchers for your local store i.e. Dunnes / Tesco etc.  Another way they have of helping people is to help them with their bills i.e. maybe pay their gas or electicity for them for a few months to give them some leaway so that they can catch their breath as such.

Another thing that we do is help people get a break - get away for a few days because if you are going through this type of crisis you do need a break of some type.

Each conference would have their own policy and way of dealing with cases and every case is individual and definitely confidential.

Hope this helps and gives you the confidence to ring them up.  

Staff


----------



## Meltdown

Hello To Everyone that replied my post yesterday.

I confess I was suicidal & felt totally backed into a corner. After reading 'Staff''s  reply I plucked up the courage to Ring SVDP & it was the most difficult call I have ever had to make & I think the lovely lady on the other end of the line knew this.

I was treated with the upmost courtsy  when I explained the predicament I was in.

After taking all the details  from me I got a call a few hours later from two gents who said they would call to the house (this being a weekend night). They listened with smypathy & made things very easy for me, & very kindly gave me food vouchers it was'nt a fortune but I felt like a millionaire knowing that at least we would have food in the cuboard over the weekend. When they left with smiles & handshakes, Im not ashamed to say we sat & cried  we were so grateful for their help & understanding & things didnt look so bleak anymore.

I am overwhelmed by the generocity of the people here that privately PM me offering me money for food. I  didnt accept it but thank you all for your kindness to m e. I am 71 yrs old & very proud & have never had to accept charity before so it was very difficult. To the St VDP I thank you most sincerely for helping us,to the people on here that took the time to reply & to thoes that privately PM me I thank you from the bottom of my heart. A specail word of thanks to Paddy you have a good heart lad! 

I still have no money but I  believe in ''Paying Forward'' & though it wont be in a monetary way I will pay it forward to someone somehow....wishing you all a safe & joyous weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## dmos87

Staff, I'm in Cork. After reading this post I'd like to offer to volunteer with SVP in any way I can. Can you PM me some details of who to contact?

Meltdown, my heart really goes out to you and your wife. You have highlighted to me that good people still exist in a recession - SVP are clearly doing amazing things. Push that pride aside, we all need a little help sometimes. I truly wish you and your wife the very best x


----------



## elizabeth

*phone numbers rather than web addresses*

Could I suggest that phone numbers be included in replies to posts such as this as not everybody is familiar with, or has access to the web? Glad the replies were so helpful.


----------



## fizzelina

Meltdown I was thinking of you over the weekend and I lit a candle for you. I really hope things improve for you and your wife. Best of luck and it's great to see SVP doing such fantastic work in local communities.


----------



## truthseeker

Meltdown, I am so glad to hear you rang SVP and had such a positive experience with them. I was thinking about you over the weekend also and its good to know that you have a way forward and feel better about things.

Take care of yourself, you were so right to post here and get some assistance, and I hope all goes well for you going forward.


----------



## redbhoy

Im heartened in one sense and angered in another. 

Heartened by the decent folk on here who offered advice and especially the ones who pm'd offering assistance. Well done folks, you make me proud to be Irish.

Angered at our system for allowing people get into situations like this and having them feel helpless in a way.


----------



## pinkyBear

Hi there, quick question for the OP. How come you are still paying a mortgage? I didn't think banks would allow a mortgage if you are retired. I didn't think Irish banks gave morgages to over 65's. I know this because my mum looked into it.

There is another thing you can do, presumably you do not have long left on your mortgage I know tehre are banks that have products out there - the one I am thinking of is BOI and SHIP. Where by the owner can get money from the house and then the bank take a share in the property. Would you think of doing something like this when you own the property?
P..


----------



## remey

SHIP have temporarily ceased trading but Seniors Money do the same type of product. You can clear your mortgage out of the proceeds of the loan.


----------



## RIAD_BSC

Meltdown, have you tried to restructure your mortgage? That would free up some cash for you. How much is the mortgage principal and over what term?

You have income of over €1700 a month. Your bills for the pair of you (phone, electricity, gas etc...) must top out at below €600 a month. If you have only €92 left for food, then your mortgage must be over €1,000 a month. That's a fairly hefty mortgage for an OAP.

Did you remortgage recently or something? How did you obtain the loan in the first place? Your difficulties are rooted in the fact that you are paying off a huge mortgage on a state pension.


----------



## staff

Riad,

Meltdown did not ask for a money makeover - just some advice on how to get some help with the situation he is in.  If he wanted a makeover he would have went on to that thread.  Not everyone wants to disclose their finances to the whole world.

Give him a break - he is already stressed out enough.

Staff


----------



## staff

dmos87 said:


> Staff, I'm in Cork. After reading this post I'd like to offer to volunteer with SVP in any way I can. Can you PM me some details of who to contact?
> 
> Meltdown, my heart really goes out to you and your wife. You have highlighted to me that good people still exist in a recession - SVP are clearly doing amazing things. Push that pride aside, we all need a little help sometimes. I truly wish you and your wife the very best x


 
I only just noticed your post now - sorry about the delay.  These are the contact details for the office in Cork.  Good luck with it if you go ahead - it is well worth it.  You will make some great friends and it is very rewarding.

Address Ozanam House, 2 Tuckey Street, Cork
Telephone 021 4270444
Fax 021 4270644
Email info@svpcork.ie


----------



## dmos87

Thank you Staff - I have just called them, there is an information night on the 29th if anyone else is interested in helping out.


----------



## RIAD_BSC

staff said:


> Riad,
> 
> Meltdown did not ask for a money makeover - just some advice on how to get some help with the situation he is in. If he wanted a makeover he would have went on to that thread. Not everyone wants to disclose their finances to the whole world.
> 
> Give him a break - he is already stressed out enough.
> 
> Staff


 

Less of the ad hominem stuff, Staff. I am trying to help Meltdown.

The best way for him to get out of the situation he is in is to restructure his mortgage. Food stamps and the SVP will not solve the root of the problem. There is no other way other than to restructure his debts. An OAP cannot pay down a mortgage of over €1,000 a month on a state pension. It is impossible. An OAP on a state pension should never have been given such a mortgage in the first place.


----------



## staff

RIAD_BSC said:


> Less of the ad hominem stuff, Staff. I am trying to help Meltdown.
> 
> The best way for him to get out of the situation he is in is to restructure his mortgage. Food stamps and the SVP will not solve the root of the problem. There is no other way other than to restructure his debts. An OAP cannot pay down a mortgage of over €1,000 a month on a state pension. It is impossible. An OAP on a state pension should never have been given such a mortgage in the first place.


 
Hi Riad

Sorry if you thought I was getting personal - it was not my intention.  I just have a habit (good or otherwise) of taking the side of the underdog.  

The difference with this case is that the need was immediate - he may well have to look into his mortgage etc but I am no expert in that field and that will take time.  Meltdown was literally looking to put food on the table and that is my area.

Again sorry if you thought I was having a go.

Staff


----------



## RIAD_BSC

No offence taken.


----------



## missdaisy

dmos87 said:


> Thank you Staff - I have just called them, there is an information night on the 29th if anyone else is interested in helping out.


 
Hi dmos87, where is the information night on the 29th and at what time?


----------



## dmos87

The lady who took my call is sending me out an information packet with all the details. I believe it will be in cork city, presumably the main address. 

She mentioned the Garda clearance etc. will be done over the coming weeks and we would not be in a position to start until September however training goes on over the summer. Theres a large range of ways we can help - from collections at mass to fundraising to house calls.


----------



## UptheDeise

RIAD_BSC said:


> Less of the ad hominem stuff, Staff. I am trying to help Meltdown.
> 
> The best way for him to get out of the situation he is in is to restructure his mortgage. Food stamps and the SVP will not solve the root of the problem. There is no other way other than to restructure his debts. An OAP cannot pay down a mortgage of over €1,000 a month on a state pension. It is impossible. An OAP on a state pension should never have been given such a mortgage in the first place.


 

Yes, I was wondering about that too. How can a 71yr OAP be still on a mortgage? Surely this is unlawful.


----------



## redbhoy

UptheDeise said:


> Yes, I was wondering about that too. How can a 71yr OAP be still on a mortgage? Surely this is unlawful.


 

Why would it be unlawful?


----------



## UptheDeise

Because I'm assuming that when the mortgage deal was been done, when calculating the repayment period, the mortgagee must be under or at 65 yrs old when final payments are made? Could be completely wrong on this!


----------



## RIAD_BSC

UptheDeise said:


> Because I'm assuming that when the mortgage deal was been done, when calculating the repayment period, the mortgagee must be under or at 65 yrs old when final payments are made? Could be completely wrong on this!


 
Not unlawful, but highly, highly irregular. Why would a bank give a mortgage that size (€1,000 a month) to someone on a state pension?


----------



## chocolatecak

It is neither illegal or irregular to give a mortgage past age 65, in fact most banks in the recent past gave them to age 70 provided there was likelihood of income past 65 e.g. work related pension or lump sum from pension to clear balance.   Obviously the OP took out this mortgage when he was neither over 65 or on state OAP.   Who knows what his previous situation was, there may have been a plan for paying this mortgage to age 70 but who knows what may have happended to ruin this plan in the current environment, business failure, pension failure, savings in bank shares, umemployment, there is a long list to choose from.   The fact that it has continued on past age 70 could easily be accounted for by an arrears build up or a moratorium taken, either could have extended the term.

Unfortunately the chances of OP restructuring mortgage at present time are slim to none due to his circumstances and the banking industry in general.

I hope things improve for them, there is a lot of misery out there at the moment.


----------



## UptheDeise

What would be the cut off point/age? Surely if he got his mortgage say when he was forty that would apply that he's not in negative equity? Could he sell the house, pay off the banks what he owes them and apply for social housing,they would be seen as a priority?


----------



## RIAD_BSC

chocolatecak said:


> It is neither illegal or irregular to give a mortgage past age 65, in fact most banks in the recent past gave them to age 70 provided there was likelihood of income past 65 e.g. work related pension or lump sum from pension to clear balance. Obviously the OP took out this mortgage when he was neither over 65 or on state OAP. Who knows what his previous situation was, there may have been a plan for paying this mortgage to age 70 but who knows what may have happended to ruin this plan in the current environment, business failure, pension failure, savings in bank shares, umemployment, there is a long list to choose from. The fact that it has continued on past age 70 could easily be accounted for by an arrears build up or a moratorium taken, either could have extended the term.
> 
> Unfortunately the chances of OP restructuring mortgage at present time are slim to none due to his circumstances and the banking industry in general.
> 
> I hope things improve for them, there is a lot of misery out there at the moment.


 
Hi Chocolate Cake, welcome to AAM.

In this instance you are well wide of the mark - for the OP to have a mortgage of that size at the age of 71, in his circumstances, is highly irregular. If any bank gave the OP a mortgage of over €1,000 a month when he has no hefty pension pot or other means of income, it would be bordering on the negligent. Also, there is no way the loan could be insured, which is usually a requirement for a mortgage. If it was taken out a long time ago, then the OP must live in a very very large house with a huge amount of equity in it.


----------



## pinkyBear

Hi there,
A few years ago (my mum was in her early 60's) she was interested in possibly buying a rental property. She went to the bank, when they met with her they explained because of her age and the fact that mortgages cannot be given to someone who is 65, the repayments were calculated over 4 years. She obviously didn't buy. 
But this would have been around the time banks were starting to do 100% mortgages.


----------



## chocolatecak

My point was we do not know what income OP had when he got the mortgage, he may have had a very good job that he has now lost or have been self employed with a business that has failed like so many others.

 I was a mortgage advisor from 1995 to 2009 with a main lender and I can assure you mortgages were given out to age 70 and beyond.   As for the insurance side of it, a person can legally waive the need for life cover in certain circumstances one of them being if they are over 50 so insurance is not a requirement with all lenders for mortgages.   In fact I saw one case where the applicant was well over 70 on application but very asset rich.   It is not uncommon for people age 50 and over to take out mortgages, normally in the recent past as some sort of restructure of debt which could point to a failed business, but as pinkybear says the big problem is the older you get the shorter the term so the repayments are very high.   He may have had an income to sustain this at the time, we just dont know.   

And before anyone starts giving out about the lending that was done, I totally disagreed with a lot of it but I didnt make bank policy or approve the loans, my job was just to implement it and submit applications.

This is all irrelevant stuff anyway as OP obviously does not have income now, maybe there is equity in the house, maybe not, maybe there is nothing selling where he is, who knows, all we know is they are in a difficult position at the moment.


----------



## evohere

*why do i feel so ashamed to ask for help*

Hi i seen all the positive comments from users encouraging people to ask for help, i too have picked up the phone to stvp, and put it down again. i gave up job to become carer for mother last sept, i applied for carers allowance, but there is a 12 month wait for this, however my Mom sadly passed away in May this year. me my partner and 3 kids have been living on 400euro a week, needless to say we have used any savings we had, and now im in arears with everything from mortgage to refuse collection. After we pay something off bills we are left with 80 eoro for food, i cant remember the last time i treated the kids to a macdonalds. There just seems to be no way out. i am going to do a carers course next month that will qualify me to work as a carer next may, but am worried how i will pay for fuel/tax/insurance as i live in a rural area, and have had to leave my car in the drive over the last few months. im dreading the cold spell, and xmas. i guess im just going to have to put my pride aside and pray that one day i will be in a position to pay them back, thats if i ever do make THAT call x


----------



## gillarosa

Evo, there is no shame, please make the call. Often just receiving practical help and advice can make the difference to your life not just practically but in lifting your spirits and helping you see light at the end of the tunnel. You are not alone in that there are many people in the same boat as you but also in that there are people who are willing and able to help.


----------

